# Board Bag/Case Hard or Soft?



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I was told by my English teacher in grade 8 that planes won't let you take skis on it in a softcase, because of insurance. Not sure if she was bullshitting me or not, but may be something to think about.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've only flown with my stuff in a soft bag, but never had a problem. I pad the tip and tail with a towel or my pants to be on the safe side.

I don't think the length of the flight is the issue, it's the number of connections and the number of times it will get "handled" that will be more of a factor.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

how much is a quid in USD. if you want a hard case just do a google search for "snowboard ahrd case" and use the shopping option. they shoudl be arround 200 bucks.

I sent mine on a flight with 3 stops and didn't have a problem, i did wrap the tips with towels like Bones suggested though. just ask the checker to put fragile stickers on it.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. It will probably be 1 connection and I think your completely right about handling.

Quid to dollar is about 1.5 to 1.6, but its usually cheaper in the US anyway. The irritating thing is I'm going to the US, but my stuff is in the UK. So I'll need to buy here, unless I get it shipped internationally.

I have found 1 hardcase though, but I'm seriously thinking of getting a soft Burton. There appears to be very few hardcases, but I'm still curious if there better. Packing wise I think a softcase would be better.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i have a dakine soft case it has a good bit of padding, but i still wrap the tips up. do they sell dakine stuff there?


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

Riley212 said:


> i have a dakine soft case it has a good bit of padding, but it still wrap the tips up. do they sell dakine stuff there?


The Low Roll is about 80 odd quid.

How much stuff do you get in it? I want to pack everything if I can, including helmet and cloths.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the Burton Gig Bag and its pretty nicely padded. Ive hauled it around everywhere and nothing ever goes wrong. I was actually comparing it to the Dakine one when i bought it the Burton felt sturdier. I have a 157w and ended with a 166 bag and i fit everything needed. (Board, bindings, boots, pants, jacket, backpack, etc..


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Aw fucker. I rented a shitty Learn to ride board at a bunch of resorts because I assumed my board couldn't fly without a clamshell case.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

SXYS2k said:


> I have the Burton Gig Bag and its pretty nicely padded. Ive hauled it around everywhere and nothing ever goes wrong. I was actually comparing it to the Dakine one when i bought it the Burton felt sturdier. I have a 157w and ended with a 166 bag and i fit everything needed. (Board, bindings, boots, pants, jacket, backpack, etc..


I'm liking the look of the Burton Wheelie. I like the idea of the extra bags and the separator for an additional board (additional padding).


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

FlangeMonkey said:


> I'm liking the look of the Burton Wheelie. I like the idea of the extra bags and the separator for an additional board (additional padding).


i think the wheelie gig bag is the same thing just with wheels. I wanted the locker one with wheels but it was just to big i think. But either way Burton makes good bags so you cant go wrong.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the difference between the Wheelie and the Gig Wheelie?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought a cheap Dakine 166 soft bag. After taking the bindings off, I fit 2 160+ boards, boots, bindings, helmet, gloves, goggles, pants, socks, wax iron, tuning stuff, some fleece and a couple of towels in it. 

Friends that I fly with have the Burton version with a more heavy canvas-like material as opposed to the heavy nylon Dakine material, but there's no rips or problems with either bag.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i have a burton gig bag, it is quite adequate and it fits all of my snowboard stuff with ease.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone had experience with a Rome CACHE Wheelie Bag?


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

FlangeMonkey said:


> What is the difference between the Wheelie and the Gig Wheelie?


Just the wheels. I saw both of them before buying mine and honestly I didn't need the wheels. U just toss it in the back of my car to move the board around or storage so wheels were not needed. But they are basically the same thing.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

The Wheelie and Wheelie Gig Bags both have wheels from what I can see. I've also been checking out the wheelie locker.

I've just read this review:

Burton Wheelie Locker Snowboard Bag Review | afterbang snowboard blog

Although it's back in 2006, the interesting part is about packing weight and going the direction of 2 bags rather than one. It makes me think weather the wheelie locker is overkill and unusable if its over-packed or packed to capacity. The same goes for the wheelie, so the wheelie gig might be the way to go.

What are peoples current experiences with traveling with them?


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a wheelie locker and it is very easy to get it over 50lbs. I bought it with the intention of putting both mine and my wife's boards, bindings, and boots along with our outerwear but it would easily be 75lbs if I packed everything in there. I am going to end up buying another one and splitting everything into 2 bags. Luckily I have a Burton outlet store nearby so I can get the wheelie locker for $175 instead of $250. It will more than pay for itself in 2 trips if you figure $100-$150 in overweight charges per round trip. Yes I could have saved some weight by going with the wheelie gig but I really like the boot bags and organization of the locker. It also has added hard protection tip and tail which is reassuring given the gorillas that handle bags at the airport.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently bought the burton wheelie board case, very good construction quality, good gear protection, nice boot and clothing removal bags, plenty of room. In the 166 i can easily fit 2 boards and all the clothing ill need for a 2 week trip. I only take this one bag as my check in luggage on snow trips. Empty weight was about 3.5kg. Highly recommended. I managed to squeeze 2 sets of boards bindings and boots plus clothing totaling 30kg for the current trip to Japan for a whole season. So there is plenty of space.

The gig wheelie is a lot simpler without the additional nice features that the wheelie board case has.
The locker wheelie is just massive and heavy (~7kg empty weight), nice additional features but i dont think its worth the extra $ and weight.

Ive always traveled with a soft wheeled board bag and never had issues with gear being damaged inside. If anything the bag gets a bit of damage usually a broken buckle or strap due to rough handling by the baggage staff. One bag vs two is really dependent on what airline you're traveling and their baggage restrictions. For me it has always been cheaper to pack everything into one bag.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought a used Burton (one of the few Burton things I own actually) travel bag on Ebay for like $20 shipped. It is a beast. Fits up to 168 or so, padded, high quality, etc. It has dedicated boot bags that connect to the inside of the board bag (to help hold the board in place).

I just traveled with it again a couple weeks ago and I got my board, boots, bindings, and all my clothes and tuning stuff in it with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

That's great advice guys,

I think RaID may have hit it spot on for myself and if I can get the Locker easily to over 51lbs (23kg) and 70lbs (32kg) that extra space might be pointless. I originally wanted to pack everything into one bag as I would normally travel and the non-locker might do it. 

However I have at the back of my mind if I pickup any new gear, so 2 bag's with plenty of room might be best, so at overload I can get stuff back.

The only question to quash my locker dreams is what its like packed light? I wouldn't want things rolling around like an unused teabag.

Edit: I usually fly BA, which allow 2 bags 23kg or over weight to no more than 32kg. I do want the option to take one bag for other airlines.


----------

